# HR20-700S - how do I switch tuners?



## Bionic_peon (Apr 12, 2002)

I have one tuner recording Heroes
I have the other watching ESPN HD.

How do i switch between the two? With the HR10-250, I would hit the down arrow (right above the Select button) and it would flip to the other tuner. Can this be done on a HR20?


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Nope, can't currently be done with the HR20, which is not a TiVo and is not covered on this forum. Visit dbstalk.com for more information.


----------



## Bionic_peon (Apr 12, 2002)

Thanks for the reply.

HR20 isn't appropriate here? Searching this forum for HR20, I get 359 threads discussing it. Maybe a rename on the forum is in order.


----------



## shelland (Jul 12, 2003)

Bionic_peon said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> HR20 isn't appropriate here? Searching this forum for HR20, I get 359 threads discussing it. Maybe a rename on the forum is in order.


I'm no moderator, so am just answering on a hunch, but this is "TIVO Community Forum", and the H20 is not TIVO. Would you expect people to post questions about Dish or Comcast DVRs here? (can't comment on all of the other H20 threads, I'm just saying...)

I'm just stating that matter of factly - hope it doesn't come across as overly negative.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Well, and there is a TON of good information over on the other forum regarding the + DVRs.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

By the request of the moderators and administrators of this forum (and some memebers of this forum). DVR+ series discussion was requested to be taken to www.dbstalk.com

Over there you will find a dedicated forum with nearly 3,000 threads, and 45,000 posts... on the HR20


----------



## alaskahill (Dec 21, 2001)

Bionic_peon said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> HR20 isn't appropriate here? Searching this forum for HR20, I get 359 threads discussing it. Maybe a rename on the forum is in order.


The forum is titled DirecTV HDTV *TiVo* Powered PVRs, so I think it is named appropriately. Also the second sticky in this forums says to discuss the new Directv PVRs offsite.


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

(nevermind)


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

alaskahill said:


> The forum is titled DirecTV HDTV *TiVo* Powered PVRs, so I think it is named appropriately. Also the second sticky in this forums says to discuss the new Directv PVRs offsite.


Well said.

Before reading your post, I was thinking: "Exactly what part of 'DirecTV HDTV *TiVo* Powered PVRs' is unclear?"

This is not the forum that contains experts on the HR20, there are other forums (primarily the ones listed by ebonovic) that do.

Although I'm a bit of a fan of TiVo, I have nothing whatsoever against the HR20. I readily admit it has certain virtues (not running "6.3a" software being the one that stands out the most, at the moment).

However, this isn't the correct forum to ask technical questions about it.


----------

